# Surgery for me the 27th!



## DeAnne1974 (Jun 14, 2012)

I am scheduled to have surgery on June 27th for a TT & I am totally nervous, as can be expected!

Is there advice anyone could give me? Questions to ask the doctor, concerns, thing that might help afterwards?

I feel like such a baby , but I cannot relax & I still have 9 days to go!

-DeAnne


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

My advice only applies if you are prone to motion sickness...if you are, please tell anyone and everyone who's involved in your surgery, especially the anesthesia team. They can do something different with your anesthesia "cocktail" to prevent nausea afterwards.


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

It is normal to be nervous. Tell your care team you are nervous. It helps to get it out there. Octavia is right on with the nausea advice. Best wishes to you.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

All very normal. But it will be over before you know it!

Get insulated cups with straws (easier to drink with a straw), a button up/zip up shirt (easier to get that kind of shirt on after surgery), and get lots of movies!


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

DeAnne1974 said:


> I am scheduled to have surgery on June 27th for a TT & I am totally nervous, as can be expected!
> 
> Is there advice anyone could give me? Questions to ask the doctor, concerns, thing that might help afterwards?
> 
> ...


Figure out your replacement dose and ask for the prescription to have it filled - 1.7mcg per kilogram is manufacture recommended dose.

Take the pain meds when they offer in the hospital - they are keeping track and you want to stay ahead of the pain (then you won't have pain)

Ice ice baby - keep ice on the incision to help with swelling - it feels good too.

Take it easy and if you can milk it and make those around you serve you (although you should be up and at it by the time you get home)

I took alot of naps in the weeks following my surgery - your body will go through a recalibration from it's own thyroid hormones to synthetic.

If your neck hurts (mind did in the back from the surgical positioning) get a massage. I also suggest a massage of the incision site after it's healed - it will feel fabulous and they will break any adhesion's under the skin.

INSIST your lab's drawn be FT-4 and FT-3 and your goal is to be in 1/2 to 3/4 of range to feel your best. Ignore TSH as it is not a dose calibration test although alot of doctors use it for that.

Relax - or ask for some lorazapam to help you relax. I was a total wreck and it was all for nothing as life is great post TT


----------

